# pretty but unusual irish girl names



## vbaby3

Hi!
Anyone have any ideas for a nice pretty irish name for my daughter?
Nothing too common though.
I've been through loads of websites and lists and nothing is really jumping out at me.Both my sons have irish names,so wanted to call this lo something irish too.
At the moment Keavy has been at the forefront,but now we're getting closer to my due date I'm having second thoughts!!!
Sometimes I love it,and then sometimes I panic that I have no other options!!


----------



## mushroom

Sadhbh, Maeve and Aoibheann are my favourites, much less common tha Aoife, Aisling etc. I came across two others recently which seem maybe too cute for a future adult- Nóinín and Réaltín- little daisy and little star! I have a thread somewhere here for Irish names in general.


----------



## HungryHippo

My cousin suggested some Irish girl names and my favorite was Mackenna (or McKenna.)


----------



## BeesBella

Kathleen is without a doubt one of my all time favourite names and it's irish.


----------



## mushroom

HungryHippo said:


> My cousin suggested some Irish girl names and my favorite was Mackenna (or McKenna.)


I love how Irish names have changed! McKenna is a surname here in Ireland :) There's Irish names in English, Irish names in Irish and then Irish-American names.:haha:


----------



## nullaby

When I was choosing names for my daughter, my favorites were Maeve, Neassa and Neala.


----------



## chrissy5

I have Orlaith and Saoirse both very pretty irish names xxx


----------



## heather92

I love Niamh, Elva, Maeve, Maura, and Moira. But Niamh is my favorite Irish name by far. <3


----------



## Trying4Angel1

Daragh is a good one- pronounced dara


----------



## amzliane

Keiva
Teagan 
Nuala 
Fallon


----------



## neadyda

My name is Sinead- that's Irish and I think it's pretty hehe. (pronouced shinade) x


----------



## amethyst77

I love Maeve and Aoife :)


----------



## notjustyet

I love Mairead (pronounced Ma-raid) and Aine (it has an accent over the A and is pronounced Ann-ya). I can't use them because they're my cousins names.

Love Irish names but they all sound a bit odd with my OHs surname!


----------



## Catters

I love Maeve (one of my daughters is named Lilah Maeve and Maeve has some pretty interesting tidbits/stories concerning the meaning of that name) and I love Roisin, (pronounced ro-sheen -- means little rose) but have a couple of cousins that have used that name.

I LOVE Irish names :smug:


----------



## MarcsMrs

Im an irish speaker so I love Irish names. 
My two favourties are Reáltín (little star) & Siofrá (little fairy!)


----------



## MUMMY1980

heather92 said:


> I love Niamh, Elva, Maeve, Maura, and Moira. But Niamh is my favorite Irish name by far. <3

I agree, my niece is called niamh and i was unsure at first but it has definitely grown on me x


----------



## mushroom

MarcsMrs said:


> Im an irish speaker so I love Irish names.
> My two favourties are Reáltín (little star) & Siofrá (little fairy!)


I LOVE Réaltín but think it might be too cute for a future adult? Same with Nóinín!


----------

